# question for Natalie(DaneMamma)



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Wayne just brought home a two year old chesapeake bay retriever from work. He is remodling an old house turning it into a vet clinic. A lady who works there convinced us to take the dog who was being kept in an abusive situation. She is familiar with the dog because she knows the guy who had it. Long story short, Layla did test possitive for heartworms. The lady at the vet is going to treat her for us for free(yea)!!!!! But she told us that first she will have to put Layla on three months of antibiotics BEFORE the actual treatment and that she will have to be kept as calm as possible the whole three months. That is a scary thaught, as I don't yet know how we will manage that part. Why the antibiotics first? I did work as a vet assistant for a number of years and I don't remember that being done before the heartworm treatment. Are you familiar with what she is talking about? I dred trying to keep her somewhere to stay so calm for so long!:frusty:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Layla, I hope she pulls through ok.

What antibiotic does the vet want her to be on? 

And I've never heard of doing a round of antibiotics first for HW...what other meds are they giving?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Layla, I hope she pulls through ok.
> 
> What antibiotic does the vet want her to be on?
> 
> And I've never heard of doing a round of antibiotics first for HW...what other meds are they giving?


I don't know what it is, its the tech saying this, so I think Wayne will need totalk to the vet herself about it. She isn't on any other meds right now,and I know of no reasons for antibiotics. Unless you can think of a reason that I can't, after Wayne talks to the vet about it, I may see about a second opionion. Its been almost twelve years since working for a vet, so I thaught maybe something about the treatment had changed that I don't know about. Thats why I was wanting your thaughts on it. If anyone knew, I know you would.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely keep me posted on it, let me know what meds they put her on.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I will, thanks!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Are they putting her on doxycycline? It is given to protect against a bacteria the worms produce as they die off.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> Are they putting her on doxycycline? It is given to protect against a bacteria the worms produce as they die off.


When I adopted Romeo he was HW+ and this is what my vet did for his treatment.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There is an alternative heartworm treatment you might want to look into ... IF the heartworm infestation is relative light ... You can elect to do none of the dangerous treatment and just give Heartguard every 30 days for 2 years. During that 2 years the Heartguard will kill any new hearworms born to the adults and the adults will die in 2 years. Presto ... in 2 years no more heartworms and no dangerous chemicals need to be given other than normal heartworm pills. No quiet time, no other things than just normal heartworm prevenative every 30 days. Look into it. You should find lots of references to it around the internet. I've been seeing it for years.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

werecatrising said:


> Are they putting her on doxycycline? It is given to protect against a bacteria the worms produce as they die off.


This is the only antibiotic that I was thinking would be given in this case, but since we only treat a few cases a year...I don't have that much experience with HW treatment.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> There is an alternative heartworm treatment you might want to look into ... IF the heartworm infestation is relative light ... You can elect to do none of the dangerous treatment and just give Heartguard every 30 days for 2 years. During that 2 years the Heartguard will kill any new hearworms born to the adults and the adults will die in 2 years. Presto ... in 2 years no more heartworms and no dangerous chemicals need to be given other than normal heartworm pills. No quiet time, no other things than just normal heartworm prevenative every 30 days. Look into it. You should find lots of references to it around the internet. I've been seeing it for years.


 I will look into that. I don't know how heavy the infestation is, but I like that idea much better.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

After reading up on the anibiotic treatment, and talking to my regular vet, unless the worm load is a light one I am going to go ahead with it. Thanks so much for all ya'lls help!


----------

